# What do Centipedes look like when they die



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just as the title says what do centipedes look like when they die could you send me a pick


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 30, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> Just as the title says what do centipedes look like when they die could you send me a pick


It really depends what they looked like when they were alive. Their legs are sometimes curled and after awhile they get stiff. The trick is to eat them before the ants do.


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Poke it, if it doesnt move then its probably passed away.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think myns dead its curled up in a ball and iv poked it but it dosent do anything


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Id get it out of the enclosure, dispose of it how you wish(I dare you to eat it ), and learn from your mistakes. How long did you have it for before it died?


----------



## crpy (Sep 30, 2008)

uh, the ones Ive had just lay there flat out. But I'm not a pede pro.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

But it has just molted i hope its not dead i just bought it 2 days ago


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> But it has just molted i hope its not dead i just bought it 2 days ago


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:  Ouch. What type of pede was it? And I dont think you could have possibly managed to kill it in 2 days lol, did it look ok when you unpacked it?


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

scolopendra subspinipes , i got it on sunday , at a bug fair , I think it was fully grown when i got it , the next day it started to molt and it took all day for it to molt , now shes curled up in a ball and iv poked her and she dosent move ,    , I think she died of old age , Il check her tomorrow ,


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> scolopendra subspinipes , i got it on sunday , at a bug fair , I think it was fully grown when i got it , the next day it started to molt and it took all day for it to molt , now shes curled up in a ball and iv poked her and she dosent move ,    , I think she died of old age , Il check her tomorrow ,


Sorry to hear bro, I have had a few die on me and its never easy, even if you only had it a couple days.


----------



## -Exotic (Sep 30, 2008)

Awe sorry to here my friend it sounds like the cent kicked the bucket always buy ones that are smaller but the same species raise them its a good way to studie them for fun.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

I will always remember her she almost bit my dad lol  
She was only my second pede.  
anyway how long do pedes live for


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

Il Send a Pic of her tomorrow ok


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah you will learn as you get more pede's and inverts. How long they live depends on how old they are in the first place, stress a little bit, how often you feed them, and how you keep them in general. Im more than willing to help you if you need any more info on them or keeping them, I have had and  currently have over 10 different species of all sizes and backgrounds so I have taken care of alot of different types


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you , If you do have any good info for me , also if u whant to hit me up on xboxlive my gamertag is xT0X1CxB1 POLAR  
I have 27 Tarantulas , 23 Scorpions , 1 True Spider , 1 soilfuged ,
1 Centipede i did have 2 unless its still alive   , 4 Snakes , 6 Lizards ,


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> Thank you , If you do have any good info for me , also if u whant to hit me up on xboxlive my gamertag is xT0X1CxB1 POLAR
> I have 27 Tarantulas , 23 Scorpions , 1 True Spider , 1 soilfuged ,
> 1 Centipede i did have 2 unless its still alive   , 4 Snakes , 6 Lizards ,


Haha sounds liek you got quite a collection going. I had a couple G.granti's die a day after I got them, it was dissappointing but luckily I bought 4   But yeah feel free to PM me anytime im always on or checking AB. Also im getting my XBOX live connected this weekend, need a longer cord... or course lol.


----------

